#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Australia & New Zealand Travel Forum >  >  Perth construction site worker dies after falling 13 floors down apartment block lift

## biff

A 27-year-old female construction worker is dead after falling down a lift shaft at a building site in East Perth.

Construction, Forestry Mining and Energy Union state secretary Mick Buchan said the woman fell 13 floors from the building in Adelaide Terrace.

He said the woman was a foreign national from Germany who was on a holiday working visa and employed for unskilled labouring.

Worksafe said the woman had fallen down a lift shaft, from the 15th floor to the 2nd.

The site — a luxury apartment block being built by Finbar on the site of the former ABC Perth building — has been closed for the rest of the day.

Mr Buchan said workers had been offered counselling.

"There was lots of workers on the site crying and upset," he said.

Worksafe will investigate the incident.

A spokeswoman for Worksafe said it was not due to access the apartment block until Tuesday morning, because officials from the coroner's office were still on site.


http://www.xxx.xxx.xx/news/2016-10-1...2?sf38462450=1

----------


## BaitongBoy

Poor young lady...RIP...Some heads will roll over this...

----------


## blue

> 27-year-old female construction worker i


 a what ?
what are Aussie men doing?  working as supermarket cashiers ?
or just too gay to get their hands dirty??

RIP  fraulein

----------


## blue

> The site  a luxury apartment block being built by Finbar on the site of the former ABC Perth building  has been closed for the rest of the day.


same shite all over the world
why dont they build housing for normal local people ?
probably earmarked for rich foreign buyers.  for an investment to stick in a drawer ,,,

----------


## biff

My thoughts also Blue...plenty of T/A's and labourers around unemployed..male and female..skilled as well.plus on a building site in Oz..you need a few tickets  or you won't be allowed on site.....
These days lots of females working on site..but Aussie's ..look after home crowd first..
Some countries, they can apply for Visa /work permit online..takes a few hours..then can work in Oz..

----------


## VocalNeal

I believe if you are a student or... you can work for 20 hours a week?

----------


## Topper

Is Terry in Adelaide?

----------


## biff

Terry is a Sand groper not a Crow Eater..ie  WA is Sandropers..SA is croweater..Qld is Banana bender..the other states not rate a name..as they have footy..AFL..and Rugby..

WA, just has all the high paying mining jobs, so the Kiwi's can send the money home..

----------

